# Swarm season in Oregon?



## docmarv (May 17, 2013)

i'm in Kalama 30 miles north of Portland, they start swarming here around Mothers day (May 11) you guys are about a week or 2 earlier

i try to get my traps out the first week in April

have fun

https://www.facebook.com/Docmarv-Bees-1418616661713646/


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

April starts and tends to go through ~ Sept.


----------



## Reef Resiner (Jun 9, 2015)

Awesome, sounds great! My timing didn't sound too off last year, just needed to be more prepared. Thanks again all!


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I am north of you in Vancouver BC. My first swarm last year was Apr 21.. Apples just in bloom.


----------



## wanderyr (Feb 11, 2012)

There is a thread here where people can post their swarm dates in Oregon: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?321119-Oregon

It looks like things usually pick up by early-mid April, although some years had a few swarms caught in Portland in late March! 

I guess I'd better get my traps out!


----------



## Reef Resiner (Jun 9, 2015)

Last year I had heavy bites on all the traps towards the end of March. If the wheather man could stop teasing about this mid 50s wheather like they been doing for the past 3 weeks, more of mine will go out.


----------

